# Who has made fresh horseradish?



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

I have only made it once and it wasn't very hot.

I like it super hot.

Ater googling around it sounds like the longer you wait to add the vinegar, the hotter it becomes.

The vinegar apparently stabilizes the oils that give it its hottness.

Some recipes call for root, vin, water, and salt, some, only two ingredients.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Dec 24, 2011)

I make it every spring, just before the tops start to grow. Some years its hotter than others. Start by scrubbing and peeling. (the worst part). I grind small batches in a blender, cubed up about 1.5 inches.with white vinegar. the vinegar helps it grind finer. I strain every batch and reuse the vinegar in the blender. keep the ground horseradish in a covered bowl or do it outside.

when all is ground, I add a little salt, enough vinegar to keep it wet. and some salad oil. I don't really have a recipe, but the store bought list some vegetable oil. The finer the grind ,the hotter the result in my experiance.

Be careful, I have had my eyes swell shut a few times with the extra hot batches. I usually make about 12 pints every spring.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

Reah but red, from what I have researched the "chemicals" in the horseradish are stabilized by the addition of vinegar.

Kind of like adding sorbitol to your wine.

It is recommended to let the ground radish rest for like ten minutes before adding the vinegar to get the max hot. If you add it as it is being processes, it will stabilize immediately.

I have read that adding a bit of ice cold water works to fine the grind, strain the water, allow it to set, THEN, add the vinegar.

I have had horseradish that will knock you out. Swutt I want.

There must be a way, or maybe not.

Anyone else?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

http://cen.acs.org/articles/88/i12/Wasabi.html

ISOTHIOCYANATES rock!!!

Whatever. LOL


----------



## roblloyd (Dec 24, 2011)

I make it whenever I run out. It's great for the first couple weeks then for some reason starts to lose the nasal burning hotness. Not sure why?

I grind and add white vinegar. I never thought of adding oil or salt, never thought it needed salt.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

I never thought about salt either.

Guess I was kinda thinking about fermentig things.

I am certain I will NOT add oil.

Sounds to me like vinegar is the key ingredient, and that is only to give it fluitity, but, it will stop the hot. Others say water, some don't mention salt.

Some say, use water and salt, and don't mention vinegar at all.

Sounds like when you are processing it you want water to help it blend, adding only as much as needed to keep it spinning around in the food processor. and some procedures say to strain the water off before adding the vinegar. I am concerned by straining the water off, you may be straining off some of the oils off that give it its hotness.

I was hoping to make it take your breath away and make you drool through your nose uncontrolably kinda hot.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2011)

I am the grater here and I can tell you that it is surely stronger some times more then others. There has a been a few times when it didnt even bother me and a few times where I almost had to put goggles and a face mask on. I pretty much just add ketchup and Tabasco and its the perfect cocktail sauce for me.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

I did learn oxidation will deplete the hot as this long chemical name stuff dissipates.

I did further learn that if you make alot, you can freeze it and you will not lose any hot whatsoever. Vacuum sealing of course is the best.

I did learn that it is only good for a few weeks refrigerated and it will indeed lose its pungent bite. It is important to keep it under its liquid, or the oxidation will affect it. Whether this is water or vinegar is what I am wondering.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Dec 24, 2011)

I think the salt may break down the cells like in sauerkraut or pickles. The oil may help hold the heat on the toungue like glycerin in wine. Only guessing here. I have had years that will blow your hat off other years, not that hot. all from the same roots in my garden.
The frozen idea didn't work that good for me, seemed to loose the heat after time. I may try freezing peeled roots and grind when needed.


----------



## millwright01 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have been making my own horseradish for about 5 years now. I am thinking that it behaves much like a radish and the heat varies on the amount of sun/water it gets, and when you pull it. I have not cracked the actual "code" to say for sure how it works, but the hottest I ever made was from some that I dug early fall during a dry year. I usually pick it in the evening and let sit out overnight to dry. In the morning I wash and grind it all. I then usually add vinegar to a couple pints until I get the consistency I want and throw it in the fridge. The rest I dehydrate.

Yes, dehydrate! I let it drain through cheese cloth for an hour or so and then spread it out on the trays and fire it up. The garage smells awesome for a couple days when I do this. Dehydrating ensures it will last indefinitely. When I want horseradish, i just take out what I want, and rehydrate a day before. I use cream, but I'm sure water or vinegar would work as well. It isn't pearly white when dehydrated, bu the flavor is there. While I am typing this, my wino brain has asked me "why not rehydrate with wine?" I am going to do that right now to see what it is like.


----------



## Arne (Dec 27, 2011)

Use your food proscessor to grind it. Keeps most of the vapors in and makes it easier to breathe. Also gives a really fine grind. Last but not least, grind it outside. If you have never tried grinding it, it won't take long for you to figure out why. Arne.


----------



## Arne (May 4, 2012)

Had some storebought stuff that listed bisulfite as an ingredient. Set the lightbulb off. Next time gonna try some in it. That bottle seemed to stay hotter longer so will see if the kmeta will help it stay good. Probably a year from now, tho. Arne.


----------

